# Australian Police Certificate for Greencard



## OzinMI (Apr 19, 2011)

I just thought I'd share my experiences in a hope that it may help others.

Instructions for obtaining an Australian Police Certificate are located on the US Department of State website:
1. Click on fees & Reciprocity (left hand side)
2. Click on Visa Issuance fee
3. From the drop down menu select Australia
4. Scroll down to the Police Certificate information.

I live in New South Wales, so I just looked under the NSW section. Further down, under the heading "If you reside in Queensland", there is a subheading titled "Return of police certificates for NSW and QLD residents".

Unfortunately, I didn't see this subheading and sent my certificate to the wrong place. My lesson learned was to scrutinse documents thoroughly, then double check with your lawyer (if they're handling your case) or the NVC. 

In retrospect, now that I look at the document again...I can't believe I missed it, but somehow I did.


----------

